# Bike aus Tiefgarage in Regensburg gestohlen !!!



## es geht auch an (3. Februar 2011)

Hallo an alle Regensburger,


mir wurde am 30.01. mein Stadt Bike aus Tiefgarage in Regensburg entwendet 
 War ein selbstgebautes Unikat ....siehe Anhang
Rahmen ist schwarz mit Specialized Sticker

Auffälligstes Merkmal ist die sehr laute Hinterradnabe von Hügi.
Laut Bikeshop Mitarbeiter, die lauteste Nabe, die er je gehört hat.

Magura Hs33 Bremsen in der Herzblut Edition sind auch sofort zu erkennen eigentlich.

Gebt mir bitte Bescheid, wenn es irgendwo rumsteht oder rumfährt.
Oder informiert gleich die Polizei.

DANKE !!!


----------



## Manfred S (8. Februar 2011)

Hallo Leidtragender,
in welcher Ecke von Regensburg ist das passiert?
Normalerweise findest Du das Bike im Moment entweder in Tschechien oder Rumänien wieder und wird dann modifiziert oder in Einzelteilen wieder in Deutschland weiterverkauft!
mir ist das leider auch schon passiert (1x komplett und 1x Einzelteile, da Rahmen festgekettet war)

Manfred


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Rotwild_rgbg (28. Februar 2011)

Hi 
sch.. um das Bike ...hattest du es in der Garage eingesperrt bzw wie sind der/die denn da ran gekommen ?
gruss


----------



## es geht auch an (1. März 2011)

entweder es ist jemand vom haus selbst gewesen....was ich stark vermute.....
oder der dieb hat sich in verschlossene Tiefgarage geschlichen, als auto raus- oder reinfuhr und auf günstigen moment gewartet...

das bike war mit handelsüblichen fahrradschloß verperrt.....
alle anderen fahrräder und sonstige wertgegenstände in tiefgarage waren unangetastet.also die haben es gezielt auf das bike abgesehen gehabt....

wieso fragst du.....haben sie dir deins auch geklaut?und wenn ja, wo?


grüße


----------



## Manfred S (1. März 2011)

die holen sich natürlich nur die netten Sachen raus!
bei mir waren es Teile meines Fullies! Die Triathlonkiste und mein Hardtail haben in keinster Weise interessiert!
Dafür haben Sie dann auch Kurbeln von einem einfachen Stadtrad eines Nachbarn, Pfandleergut eines anderen Nachbarn und das integrierte Navi eines Audis geklaut. Beim Audi mit Einschlagen der Seitenscheibe!
wie gesagt, die gehen sehr gezielt vor!
Wir haben vor unserem Tiefgaragenabteil jetzt ein schweres Stahltor gebaut und seitdem ist nichts mehr verschwunden. Ab und zu hört man in der Nacht, wenn jemand dagegen tritt! Also sind noch immer ungebetene Besucher unterwegs!

Manfred


----------



## Rotwild_rgbg (1. März 2011)

Servus
nein ich bin bis auf 2 Stadtfahrräder und ein MTB (bj95) die mir in der Stadt "entsorgt" wurden bisher verschont worden .. das mit der Garage macht mir schon etwas bedenken.

Gut, jetzt im nachhinein kein guter Rat aber ich habe fast jedes Teil an nicht sichtbaren Stellen gekennzeichnet (Kettenblätter, Vorbau, Lenker...)
Die Giro und TourdeFrance Teams machen das so, das die Techniker die Teile der Fahrer auseinanderhalten können. 
Hilft jedoch auch nichts wenn es anschl. im Osten landet  - aber zumindest etwas.

Manfred: das Sie die Triakiste stehen lassen und Pfandleergut mitnehmen bringt mich fast auf die Idee eine Kiste Bier reinzustellen  Als kleines "Danke" quasi 


es geht auch an schrieb:


> wieso fragst du.....haben sie dir deins auch geklaut?und wenn ja, wo?
> 
> 
> grüße


----------



## Punkaz23 (3. Juni 2011)

Hallo zusammen,

mir wurde irgendwann die letzten zwei Tag auch der Keller in der Wohnanlage (Wilder Western) aufgebrochen und mein Canyon Torque geklaut. 
Andere Bikes blieben wohl unversehrt.

http://fotos.mtb-news.de/p/907551

Falls jemand das Bike wieder erkennt kurze Info wäre nett.

Danke 
Seib


----------



## Felger (24. Juli 2014)

evtl kann ja wer mit aufsehen die nächsten wochen...
heut abend geklaut in Regensburg






http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/t/gestohlene-bikes.185240/page-187#post-12161288


----------



## Deleted176932 (17. Oktober 2014)

Regensburg -heißes Pflaster


----------



## Deleted176932 (23. Oktober 2014)

Felger schrieb:


> evtl kann ja wer mit aufsehen die nächsten wochen...
> heut abend geklaut in Regensburg
> 
> 
> ...


Tolles Bike, bin öfter in Regensburg, falls es mir auffällt dann melde ich mich

Gesendet von meinem Z10 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Felger (24. Oktober 2014)

thx - aber wird schon weg sein...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## SirBsod (28. Oktober 2014)

Nehmt ihr eure Räder nicht mit in Wohnungen oder sind das wirklich alles Wohnungseinbrüche? Die Kellerabteile die ich von meiner Wohnanlage und denen bei Freunden kenne.. da ist doch ein Rad mit nem größeren Schraubenzieher und 2 Minuten Zeit rausgeholt.


----------



## SirBsod (28. Oktober 2014)

Doppelpost,sry!


----------



## hnx (28. Oktober 2014)

SirBsod schrieb:


> Nehmt ihr eure Räder nicht mit in Wohnungen oder sind das wirklich alles Wohnungseinbrüche? Die Kellerabteile die ich von meiner Wohnanlage und denen bei Freunden kenne.. da ist doch ein Rad mit nem größeren Schraubenzieher und 2 Minuten Zeit rausgeholt.


Wenn das Rad hoch genug versichert ist und man nicht zu viele Fälle hatte, dass die Versicherung nervös wird spricht nichts dagegen. In der Studentenbude hatte ich das Rad auch immer oben, Folge war dauernder Gummi- und Schmiermittelgeruch in der gesamten Wohnung, da habe ich jetzt keinen Bock mehr drauf, zumal ich es niemanden zumuten kann so wie das Radl im Augenblick dauernd aussieht dieses durch den Hausflur (Neubau) zu bringen.
Wobei ich bei einem Prototypen oder einem Rad jenseits der 5000€ sicherlich vorsichtiger wäre.


----------



## Deleted176932 (28. Oktober 2014)

hnx schrieb:


> Wenn das Rad hoch genug versichert ist und man nicht zu viele Fälle hatte, dass die Versicherung nervös wird spricht nichts dagegen. In der Studentenbude hatte ich das Rad auch immer oben, Folge war dauernder Gummi- und Schmiermittelgeruch in der gesamten Wohnung, da habe ich jetzt keinen Bock mehr drauf, zumal ich es niemanden zumuten kann so wie das Radl im Augenblick dauernd aussieht dieses durch den Hausflur (Neubau) zu bringen.
> Wobei ich bei einem Prototypen oder einem Rad jenseits der 5000€ sicherlich vorsichtiger wäre.


----------



## hnx (6. November 2014)

Mir ist heute - wohl in der Nacht - mein Radl aus dem verschlossenen Kellerabteil geklaut worden. Ebenso das des Nachbarn. Komischerweise wurde nichts weiter angefasst, andere Wertgegenstände im Abteil wurden unbeachtet liegengelassen. Gleiches gilt für das 2. Rad mit Platten aus dem Abteil des Nachbarn.


----------



## Deleted176932 (7. November 2014)

Wo?

Gesendet von meinem Z10 mit Tapatalk


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hnx (7. November 2014)

R-Ost.


----------



## Deleted176932 (7. November 2014)

Mei Beileid 

Gesendet von meinem Z10 mit Tapatalk


----------



## hnx (7. November 2014)

Scheint wohl im Augenblick eine Bande zu sein, die gezielt auf wertigere Räder geht. Auf die Frage nach Raddiebstählen aus abgesperrten Gebäuden in der Stadt hieß es "da ist aktuell die Hölle los".


----------



## SirBsod (13. November 2014)

Von einer Bekannten ist erst vor kurzem ihr 08/15 Stadtradl geklaut worden. Da wurde in der Bruderwöhrdstraße alles abgeräumt was nicht irgendwo festgekettet war und nem Bolzenschneider wiederstanden hat.
Sind wohl mit nem Transporter langsam die Straße entlang gefahren und die Komplizen haben links und rechts "eingesammelt".

Anderem Bekannten von mir ist vor 2 Monaten sein Rennrad in der Altstadt geklaut worden,30€ Schloß und an einem Eisengitter festgekettet.Er hatte aber Glück,zwei Tage später ist sein Rad bei ner Hausdurchsuchung von nem Giftler wieder aufgetaucht,der hatte das sich da geschnappt um den nächsten Schuß zu finanzieren.

Ich bins gewohnt selbst mein Brot und Butter MTB mit dem ich zur Arbeit fahre immer mit ins Büro zu nehmen, und daheim kommts in die Wohnung.Wenns Schloß was taugt werden Komponenten geklaut und wenns da dran scheitern hab ich a scho gsehen wird's Rad aus Frust kaputt geschlagen.


----------



## hnx (13. November 2014)

Bei den höherwertigen MTBs schauts wohl genau andersrum aus, es wird nur nach "Eink(l)aufsliste" gestohlen. Ich weiß mittlerweile von 7 Rädern jenseits der 5000€, die in den letzten 1-2 Wochen entwendet wurden, teils aus Kellerräumen, die man nicht mal eben findet oder blickdicht verhangen sind.


----------



## SirBsod (13. November 2014)

Mach mir nicht noch Angst sonst fang ich noch an die Wohnungstür gegen eine aus Panzerstahl zu tauschen..


----------



## Deleted176932 (13. November 2014)

Bin nur ich nicht normal, wenn ich mein Bike in die whg träge?? Es ist immer dieselbe Leier, Keller aufgebrochen Bike weg!!! 

Gesendet von meinem Z10 mit Tapatalk


----------



## SirBsod (14. November 2014)

Naja,mach ich ja auch.Aber wenns dann heißt dass da sogar Standorte von teuren Rädern ausgeforscht werden,dann is da selber ne massive Wohnungstür für die kein Hinderniss. Und an die Heizung ist mein Rad auch in der Wohnung gekettet.. aber die kann man auch aus der Wand reissen.


----------

